# Chapman vs Riff City



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Our Side of the "Rob Chapman Exposed" Story (Single Page) | Riff City

An interesting read. Chapman comes off as an a-hole who has quite the ego.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I wish I had the last 5 minutes of my life back


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

numb41 said:


> I wish I had the last 5 minutes of my life back


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been following this story, and i'm disapointed. chappers seemed like a nice guy, and now i know he isn't. i wonder how this is going to affect his sales, and his online presence? time will tell, i suppose.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I liked him when he did all those Anderton's videos. I'm pretty disappointed too in all this.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The guy in the anderton videos started a guitar company?


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Too easy to knock someone's life around on the internet. Rob doesn't deserve it, I don't think. He is just an easy target because he started small, put everything on the net, and now that his life has significantly changed its easy to hate him. A lot of the largest YT channels don't actually do anything other than bitchy talk shows and unfortunately, that's the new norm.

I mean that PewDiePie has 100+ MILLION subs and 50% of what he does is bitch.

In regards to Chapman guitars, I actually played another one last week at the Markham LongMcquade. Nicely finished, played OK.

C


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

A while back i had the opportunity to buy a Chapman ML3. Glad I didn't. Rob seems a bit too much of a sociopath for my liking. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Social media fights are often entertaining but rarely do they portray the truth which is probably somewhere in the middle.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Interesting. I didn't know about this until now.
I read the article and watched Chapman's video and personally find Riff City coming off as the more credible.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The truth is probably somewhere in the middle. Chappers likely has an ego as big as all outdoors (it takes something special to put EVERYTHING online), but I note that most of what he puts out jibes with what others are saying about him, but from adifferent perspective (it isn't a perfect fit, but still). I think it's likley he cherry picked a few points about Riff City, and Riff City took exception, and rightly so. But it's now a "he said-he said- he said" scenario.

I am just pissed that I got sucked into this drama. My time deserves better things.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I caught this earlier in the summer when it started building traction. At the time it was all Chappers giving his side of the story. Seems to me they've spent some time thinking about an appropriate response. Also been watching Chapman for a while (since before his guitar line became reality) now and have ended up not being a big fan of the man. From my limited info I'll tend towards Chappers becoming a bit too big for his own britches. No real info to qualify that except from reading the situation itself, a few threads here and there, and how it's unfolded. He comes across as a bit of a blowhard to me.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

'Don't forget where you got start fellas, cause the same people you meet up, ya meet em when you come down....'

- Little Richard


----------

